# Zmule



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

awwww...sooo cute! I want.....:lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Cutest.Thing.Ever. 

I want the mama mule (or whatever a female mule is called) too! She has the cutest nose


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

That is sooo Cute!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i have wanted a zebra for ever!!!!! but that little guy takes the cake. i love him...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Cutest.Thing.Ever.
> 
> I want the mama mule (or whatever a female mule is called) too! She has the cutest nose


Mom's a donkey  Very cute!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Donkey! There you go. 
I always picture Donkeys as grey x.x 

Waannnt.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

aw taht is sooo cute! i love donkeys! at the rescue i volunteer for we have 2 and they are so personable. they call for us when we come to feed them...so cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder if that is real?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, looks kinda photoshopped, but idk. Very cute though!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

heres a diff zebra/donkey


























i want one!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Google ZONKEY or ZEDONK......too cute!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Or Zorse. Those are zebraxhorses


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Rolex prospect, hahahaha.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

i know what i want for Christmas... :lol:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

He is cute but I wonder what the purpose of making him was?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

LauraB said:


> He is cute but I wonder what the purpose of making him was?


It's cool looking? 
as bad as an idea that is, i can't think of any other reason off the top of my head. And because people will buy them because they are so unique I would think


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> It's cool looking?
> as bad as an idea that is, i can't think of any other reason off the top of my head. And because people will buy them because they are so unique I would think


Seems like a pretty silly reason to breed an animal, especially when we have so many unwanted and well bred equines out there.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

He's a novelty item, but he's a really cute one at that!  I'm sure zoos have bred them and some may be used as exhibits to show hybrids and stuff like that.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i know a lady that breed's zebra's, she teach's them to pull a cart. people always say zebra's cant be trained but she sure does a good job.


----------

